# Brush Sets (SE) vs. Full Size Brushes - Quality?



## theleopardcake (Jun 25, 2006)

I've heard that MAC stores and some counters sell brush sets (for around $40+) annually during the holidays. Do any of you know about this?


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well the Nordie's Anniversary sale has two brush sets that are coming out July 14th, they include 5 SE brushes each, i can take a picture  of the pattern maker flier if you would like to see them just PM me. And then all mac locations usually have brush gift sets during the holidays last year were the magenta, teal and olive bags that look like clutches each with 5 brushes. Those and the ones that are coming out at Nordies in a few week cost $47.


----------



## luckyme (Jun 25, 2006)

I have heard that they are not so great in the way of quality. I especially heard alot of complaints about the ones that came out over the holidays.


----------



## carol (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah.  MAC releases brush sets around the winter holidays every year.  They usually retail for around $40-45, I think.  They're all SE, short-handled brushes.  And the quality is sort of hit or miss.  Some sets appear to be better than others.  But I still don't think the quality compares to the full sized ones.

I think they're a good starter set, though, for the cost -- if you're just sort of getting started with it.

And they sometimes come in cute little packaging that may be hard to pass up, even if the brushes themselves aren't all that hot.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't have any complaints about the quality of mine, other than the 129 brush. It only lasted about a year before it started shedding and breaking. The eyeshadow SEs I got in the sets have been great. I like them because I actually prefer working with the shorter handles in the sets.


----------



## Dancrbabe29 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Mac SE Brushes*

since i own no mac brushes just other brushes and not so great quality to begin with i was planning on buying one of the brush sets in patternmaker but my question is how big are the brushes, i dont need the full size ones but i did pick up one of the holiday palletes with the tiny brush in it...the brushes aren't that small are they? if not are they a decent size?


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 11, 2006)

existing thread here:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=26872


----------



## neeshie (Nov 13, 2006)

*The holiday brush sets*

I've wanted a new set of brushes for travel so i got the face and eye holiday sets.
Love the brushes, love the bags.
BUT
Is it just me or does anyone else think that the bags are impractical for travel use?
I need to find a bag that at the moment exists only in my head. Its basically a bag like a zipped up filofax/personal organiser of the old school paper/pen variety that has elastic to hold the brushes in place.
I'm sure it exists, i just need to find it.


----------



## dreamqueen (Nov 13, 2006)

I've traveled twice since getting the face set and I just toss them in along with some smaller sized eyebrushes and I think it works great.  I do like your brush organizer idea, however.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 13, 2006)

I've seen something like that at Target

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0002W1BC2

I haven't had any problems traveling with the face set. I slip a rubber band around the clutch, since it's only kept closed by a magnet.


----------



## neeshie (Nov 13, 2006)

That one at Target is great!
Shame i live in the UK ...
I like the bag, but it just seems too long for the brushes, and i hate fumbling around for the right brush.


----------



## hannahjohnson (Nov 19, 2006)

*Regular Line vs. SE Brushes a bit misleading...*

A couple months ago, one of my awesome teachers at cosmetology school let me in on some INTERESTING information... Seems M.A.C may be keepin' a little secret from us!!

The regular line of brushes (Long handled, individually sold) and special edition brushes (IE, short handled, in sets such as Patternmaker, Formal Black etc) are NOT the same in manufacturing and quality! I had been thinking this was true for a long time, but it was finally confirmed!

Some of the differences she mentioned, and I have observed are:
a) Plastic handles are used for the SE ones, or the plastic handles are enameled or painted to make them SEEM wooden (You might realize that regular line brushes have sturdy wooden handles made of quality woods)
b) The metal ferrules are much more fragile on SE brushes, and of a lesser quality (IE machine made and pressed).
c) The fibers used in the SE brushes are lesser quality, less dense, and sometimes a completely different fiber than its regular line counterpart... She also told me that some brushes that are normally made with a natural animal fur fiber are made with a synthetic for SE manufacturing.
d) I noticed that all of the "sets" say "Imported" on the descriptions on the site, while only SOME of the normal brushes say this.

Obviously, this is all done for cost reasons, but they STILL sell us, the consumers, those sets for 48 dollars?? I mean, I understand upholding the M.A.C brand, but don'tcha think it's still a BIT misleading?

Now I wonder, ya'll Specktrettes, do you notice a difference in your "special set" brushes and the regular brushes you use? Along the lines of wear and tear, feel on the face, etc?

Also, personally I never knew there was a difference, I only had an "inkling" of it when a couple of my SE brushes literally broke in half! Also, I have washed (baby shampoo and conditioner with tap water) a few of the SE brushes, and the fibers in the heads completely change texture and feel, usually becoming coarser and "pouffier," sometimes rendering them useless!! These things have NEVER happened with a regular line brush.

Oh, and also, I find it a bit suspicious that on the website they describe the regular brushes as "M·A·C professional brushes are hand-sculpted and assembled using the finest quality materials. They feature birch, linden and ramin wood handles, nickel-plated brass ferrules." ..... but do not MENTION any of this when describing the Formal Black sets! 

Did any of ya'll know about these differences, or am I just extremely behind the times, girls?? Please let me know!!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 19, 2006)

what do you expect when the whole set is a little more then the cpst of 1 brush?
brush sets are made for occasional use/travel... for those purposes they are just fine


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_what do you expect when the whole set is a little more then the cpst of 1 brush?  brush sets are made for occasional use/travel... for those purposes they are just fine_

 
Sorry.  Hit the "THANKS" button on accident.  I meant to hit the QUOTE button.  

I think she is just trying to be helpful to newer members who may not be aware of these facts.  As an MA, this may be common knowledge to you, but not necessarily to other members.  Thanks for sharing your tip hannahjohnson.


----------



## Lalli (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_what do you expect when the whole set is a little more then the cpst of 1 brush?
brush sets are made for occasional use/travel... for those purposes they are just fine_

 
You may know all this as your an MA but some ppl wanting to purchase the brush sets probably dont know whats in the brushes and wot not so it was a useful thread


----------



## roxybc (Nov 19, 2006)

This has been mentioned a few times before.  Anyways, I have a brush set from the 2004 holiday collection, and I much prefer some of those brushes to my regular ones.  Also, I just bought the 182 Kabuki brush, and after reading a post on here about how I should wash all my brushes before using them because of the chemicals they put on the brushes to keep them soft and hold their shape, I went ahead and washed it.  Now my kabuki brush doesn't feel nearly as soft as it did when I first unpacked it.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks for the info..


----------



## Sanne (Nov 19, 2006)

I think there's a big difference in quality between the regulars and most SE brushes I own, but now allways in a bad way: I totally love my 266SE brush from 2004 holiday palette because it's hairs are alot more stiffer, and it has 3x more hairs which means I can't use it for fine lines, but it my HG brush for my eyebrows!! 
There's a noticable difference between the 190 and the SE190 when you touch the hairs, but when I use it, it makes no difference, I love them both!


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 19, 2006)

Personally, I don't think the difference in quality is all that great(if any).  I still get the same effect to be completely honest. I recently purchased the new brush set w/the 187  (I also I have a reg 187) and I still get the same wonderful, flawless finish. I can't get enough of it and I love the short handle. I find myself using it more than the big one. I also like that the writing actually stays on the SE brushes unlike some of the reg brushes(ex. my 239) .  

I'm aware that they're manafactured differently but I'm skeptical when people say the quality is less than the regular. I believe the MA at my counter when she said the quality is the same but the manufacturing is just different just based on my experience on the use of brushes.


----------



## blueyesdancing (Nov 19, 2006)

I am sorry that you feel you have been misled....any MAC ma I have talked to is very forthcoming about the brush sets vs. the individuals.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 20, 2006)

i didn't mean it in a duh... mean way i was just stating the obvious

sorry if it came off rude


----------



## hannahjohnson (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, I didn't know it had been mentioned before! I'm sorry for that! I did not find that in a search... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just mentioned it because I hadn't known that before, and it had never been mentioned to me by a counter/store MA before, even when I bought a couple brush sets on two different occasions. I just wanted to let the Specktrettes who may not know, just the regular MAC consumer, like a lot of us are, in on the info I learned.

Anyway, I'm glad i could help a few of ya'll! And to those of you who already knew, I'm sorry I restated the obvious.


----------



## KJam (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_...Also, I just bought the 182 Kabuki brush, and after reading a post on here about how I should wash all my brushes before using them because of the chemicals they put on the brushes to keep them soft and hold their shape, I went ahead and washed it.  Now my kabuki brush doesn't feel nearly as soft as it did when I first unpacked it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try re-washing it with baby shampoo in warm water (two washes - I like Gerber's Grins and Giggles lavendar baby bath). Rinse well with warm water, and then do a very thorough rinse with cold water. Blot well with a towel, shape it gently with your hands and by blowing on it, finish drying on its side or upside down.
HTH!


----------



## MACreation (Nov 20, 2006)

My SE brushes fall apart all over my face thru application, it had turned me off to the SE even though they are sooo damn cute and easier to use


----------



## Patricia (Nov 20, 2006)

i knew this but thanks anyway...


----------



## Dianora (Nov 20, 2006)

I've always heard that there's a difference, but I've never heard anyone spell out just what those differences are. Thanks for the detailed information.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 20, 2006)

i've noticed it but i still like the se brushes they are just easier for me to use and to travel. but some of my sets seem to be better quality than others but i'm not sure why......i have a 168 se that is horrible from one but great in another set that i purchased.


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Nov 20, 2006)

i kind of wish that Mac had short handled versions of their brushes, but with the same quality.


----------



## bebs (Nov 21, 2006)

I was talking to one of the pro artist when I went to the tour thing a while back and they were saying it really just depends on the year and the set you pick up. also the great thing about mac is that I was talking to one of the managers at my store (when I bought all the sets) and she told and said to me that they would do the same thing with the SE as reg. meaning if it breaks or to much hair comes off that they will replace it (if they have any bn brush sets give you one from there) and if they dont they will give you regular sized brush in excange. 

I however dont know if this is a mac policy or just a store by store thing. but I would ask about this before or after you bought them if you are having any problems.


----------



## pinki3 (Nov 23, 2006)

i bought both the nordstrom anniversery sets this summer and i loved it. i have a regular 266 and 239.. and yes. i do noticed that the quality is different. but the MAC mu artist already told me about it. that it is not as good as the regulars but is great for travel. I sometimes prefer my SE brushes over my regular brushes. I do love the short handles which gives me more control over my makeup application and I can stand closer the the mirror with the SE. =) I guess its a different experience for everyone. OH and the post above.. MAC DOES replace your SE with regulars if something is wrong with it


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 23, 2006)

I think that a lot of people don't think about this until someone points it out and then it only makes sense. You get what you pay for.
I still think the brush sets are a good value and a nice purchase if you are unable to invest in the regular brushes at the time.
When I was about 16 I recieved a brush set for Christmas and used some of the brushes for about two years and never had a problem with with the quality of any of them.


----------



## bellaetoile (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks for this post, i hope people take the time to read this. i knew this about the brush sets, but i know everyone does not, and it still gets asked a LOT on the various MAC boards. your post did a good job of actually listing the reasons why the sets are not as good.

clearly, for the prices, you can't expect the brushes to be as high quality. they are mass produced, and all-around cheaper than the full size ones. still, they aren't totally useless, and are probably better than some of the other brushes on the market, especially the ones that come in free-gifts from other cosmetic companies, or cheap sets found on ebay. they are great for travel, which is why i have all 3 sets from this year, they go with me for a night out, or on a trip, because i wouldn't be devastated if i lost them. i refuse to let my full-size brush roll leave the house, because i have hundreds of dollars worth of brushes invested in that roll, and i would hate to see anything happen to them. 

my recommendation is to build a full-size brush set slowly. start with the basics. people complain about the prices of the individual brushes, but they last a long time, with proper care, and really are of top notch quality. if you can't afford them at one time, buy the set over a long period of time, and slowly build a collection of full-size brushes, don't blow $50+ on a brush set of so-so quality that won't last as long. it's better to be patient, and get something you know is worth it, and will work in the long-run.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 7, 2007)

*MAC Brush Set*

how are the quality of the brushes from the brush set? is it worth it to buy the brush set or to buy the full size brushes?

MAC is coming out with the Novel Twist Collection exclusively for Nordstrom and the collection has 2 brush sets. i'm thinking about purchasing one of the brush set but wanted to know about the quality of the brushes in the set first before deciding if I should purchase it or not.


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: MAC Brush Set*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...sh+set+quality
*Holiday Brush Sets Over Time*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...sh+set+quality
*Brush Sets?*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...sh+set+quality
*MAC brushes: quality of regular versus sets*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...sh+set+quality
*For those of you who have bought the brush sets*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...sh+set+quality
*Holiday etc Brush Sets*

This has been comprehensively covered before, in detail both broad and mind-numbing. Please do a search before starting a topic as well-hashed as this.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 27, 2007)

*Brush quality in special edition sets.*

I have bought a SE brush set in the past and I do have full size brushes. I was dissapointed with the quality especially of the 129SE which is a itcy fuzzy ball. Nordstrom is having some exclusive beauty buys and one is brush set featuring the 187. Is a SE 187 just as nice as the original or should I just spend my money of full sizes. Also I have the 219SE and 175 full size already.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2942532?refsid=195980_1&refcat=0%7e2377897%7e23778  98%7e2378438%7e2383804%7e2383813&SourceID=1&SlotID  =2&origin=related
%7e2383813&


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Get the full size. I really don't care for the white hairs on the 187SE.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

If all those were as good as the full sizes, I'd buy those in a heartbeat!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

thank god i didnt pre-order them. id rather spend the money for the fuill size, then a few dollars just to have them mess up. thanks!


----------



## breathless (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

eeks. i'm at the nordy's site right now with both brush sets in my cart. i'm glad i came across this page because i want to get both of the sets just for the 187 [and also to say that i actually have mac brushes, because i don't have any].


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Oh wow, I LOOOOVE that set...Now I really want to get it, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I've been wanting to buy the 187 and 219 for sooo long....but if the quality isn't the same, I'm not sure if I should risk it


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

the brush sets are a great way to get yourself introduced to the brushes or to use as a travel set.  the gift sets are mass-produced, and the full sized brushes are all handmade, so you get what you pay for.


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Must....Resist...Temptation...







:goofy:


Hmmm, are they still made of the same types of hair as the original normal size brushes? If so, then I think I will order them just because it all looks so damn cute and I really want 187 and 219 lol! If the bristles are as soft as the originals, I think I can live with them not being hand-made. I got one of their Winter holiday sets before and was very pleased with the brushes in that


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

i have both patternmaker sets and a formal set and never had a problem with the brushes, but i see the sets as a great way to get used to a brush and determine if i wanna get full sized ones. actually i only have 5 full sized and the rest are all se editions..


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Well I just gave in and ordered the set! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I actually can't wait to receive it! I don't own any of the brushes in that set, like I said above, so I am really excited to try them out - and the case is cute too!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

after reading some of the posts. im rethinking about if i should order or not. i think i will talk to my MA and see what she thinks. ill probably end up ordering both sets. and the warm pearlizer too!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kelaia* 

 
_Oh wow, I LOOOOVE that set...Now I really want to get it, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I've been wanting to buy the 187 and 219 for sooo long....but if the quality isn't the same, I'm not sure if I should risk it 



_

 
Don't get me wrong. I have 2 SE sets. I've also purchased full sizes. IMHO, the SE brushes work great, but I do reach for my regs more. The brush heads vary in size, too. My 219SE's head is bigger than the regular size. My 239SE's head is smaller. The 187SE's white fibers are much stiffer than the regular.


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

I find them hit or miss, I got a SE brush set from the Christmas '05 collection that has lasted longer than some of my full size brushes but I got another one last Holiday and it wasen't good quality at all.


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Fingers crossed that I get another good set!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

in the past (over 4 yrs ago) i was told by several MAs the the quality of the SE sets weren't as good as the full size......

but recently the MAs told me that they are good.  they've said that the SE sets are made with the same hairs as the full size - the only difference is that the SE sets are machine made (the full size ones are hand made) and the SE sets have short handles (full size one, well, have full size handles)  with machinemade, i think it will be a hit and miss in terms of getting a good/bad batch.

i've also read that some people prefer the shorter handles, while others prefer the full size handles. i find when i hold my brushes, my fingers are by the ferrule - so short handles should be fine.  

i do hope i get sets that are good quality and not a bad batch - i pre-ordered both sets!

i notice that the brush in the pearlizer is called 181SE - so not 182SE, probably because it is a mini kabuki meaning smaller in brush size.  that's just a guess.  i think that would probably be a good question in Live Chat.

hth


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_ the only difference is that the SE sets are machine made (the full size ones are hand made) and the SE sets have short handles (full size one, well, have full size handles)  with machinemade, i think it will be a hit and miss in terms of getting a good/bad batch._

 
That's exactly what I was thinking! As long as they are made with the same hair as the full size, then you are still getting a good product from MAC. I can't wait to try them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O/T , but does anyone not see the "Thanks" button anymore? Mine seems to have disappeared from the bottom of peoples' posts


----------



## sleepyhead (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_i notice that the brush in the pearlizer is called 181SE - so not 182SE, probably because it is a mini kabuki meaning smaller in brush size.  that's just a guess.  i think that would probably be a good question in Live Chat.
hth_

 
the MUA at my counter checked the set and told me it IS 182SE. i guess it's just a typo. also, did you notice that it says the pearlizers are 1.5 OZ. that's also wrong it's supposed to be 1.5G


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_the brush sets are a great way to get yourself introduced to the brushes or to use as a travel set. the gift sets are mass-produced, and the full sized brushes are all handmade, so you get what you pay for._

 
I was told this yesterday by the MA and she said that even though they are mass produced they are still pretty good brushes, but they won't last as long as the full size version.

I still went a head and kept them on my pre-order list. I can never have enough brushes. I also think they are great for people who don't have a brush set at all, this is a great starter.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kelaia* 

 
_Well I just gave in and ordered the set! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I actually can't wait to receive it! I don't own any of the brushes in that set, like I said above, so I am really excited to try them out - and the case is cute too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
i did touch and swirl the 187SE on my hand at my local Nordstrom and to me, it is soft.


----------



## Cruella (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

I have brushes that I got in a set waaaay back in 1999/2000 and they are still in great condition.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

  in the past (over 4 yrs ago) i was told by several MAs the the quality of the SE sets weren't as good as the full size......

but recently the MAs told me that they are good. they've said that the SE sets are made with the same hairs as the full size - the only difference is that the SE sets are machine made (the full size ones are hand made) and the SE sets have short handles (full size one, well, have full size handles) with machinemade, i think it will be a hit and miss in terms of getting a good/bad batch.

i've also read that some people prefer the shorter handles, while others prefer the full size handles. i find when i hold my brushes, my fingers are by the ferrule - so short handles should be fine.

i do hope i get sets that are good quality and not a bad batch - i pre-ordered both sets!

i notice that the brush in the pearlizer is called 181SE - so not 182SE, probably because it is a mini kabuki meaning smaller in brush size. that's just a guess. i think that would probably be a good question in Live Chat.  
 


IIRC, the full sizes have natural hairs (excluding synthetic brushes, obviously) and the sets have a blend of natural and synthetic...at least that's what a trainer told me.  They are great for starting out or for travel. Better to lose them than a set of the full size brushes.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

i just got off Nordstrom live chat 

"Jessica K" told me that the SE brushes are in fact made with the _exact_ same hairs as the full size counterparts - they just factory made vs hand made.  The pearlizer brush set comes with the 181 SE brush which is _like_ the 182 brush (so she didn't say if it was smaller or anything, just like it) and that 1.5 oz is _not_ a typo - that it is indeed 1.5oz.

I dunno about Nordies live chat - they always have to check with someone else when you ask them questions.

i guess take this information with a grain of salt??????


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Thanks guys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I emailed a MAC artist last night, and got this response today:

"All M.A.C products are produced under the supervision of our Quality
Assurance Laboratories.  Before any merchandise is released for
distribution, it must meet our high product performance standards regarding
safety, efficacy, aesthetics and ease of application.  All of our brushes
are made of the finest raw materials and must meet our stringent quality
assurance standards prior to approval for distribution."


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

ok, i checked ebay for past pearlizers and from all the boxes i could see, they are 1.5 g - NOT oz.  so i am assuming that is a typo and the Nordstrom Live Chat gal was wrong in telling me it's not a typo.

i tried to ask the MAC Live Chat and she directed me to the 800 # and email - so i emailed.  it's as if they skimmed my email - read "brush" and "hairs" and gave me this generic answer:

 Quote:

  Dear Ms. X,

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

In response to your concern, all M.A.C brushes are made out of goat, pony,
or synthetic hair for our brushes.  The goat and pony hair is obtained by
shearing, with no harm to the animals.

We trust the above addresses your concern.  We hope that we have the
opportunity to serve you in the near future.

Sincerely,

Fanta Kamara
Global Consumer Communications  
 
i didn't ask what the hairs were made of nor how the animals were treated (but good to know the animals weren't harmed)  Fanta didn't answer my questions on whether the SE brushes were made with the same hairs as the full size counterparts, whether the 1.5 oz pearlizer was a typo, or the question about the 181 SE brush vs the 182 full size.  i've lost a lot of confidence in product questions when it comes to the live chats or even email.  i mean, the confusion stems from different MAC MAs stating different info on the brushes and the fact that the Nordstrom website has descriptions on the pearlizer size that doesn't match past pearlizers.

i do hope that the brushes i get are good sets...


----------



## sleepyhead (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_i just got off Nordstrom live chat 

"Jessica K" told me that the SE brushes are in fact made with the exact same hairs as the full size counterparts - they just factory made vs hand made.  The pearlizer brush set comes with the 181 SE brush which is like the 182 brush (so she didn't say if it was smaller or anything, just like it) and that 1.5 oz is not a typo - that it is indeed 1.5oz.

I dunno about Nordies live chat - they always have to check with someone else when you ask them questions.

i guess take this information with a grain of salt??????_

 

ok. i went to the store again. yes, you are right, the brush is labelled 181 SE. and the 1.5 oz was a typo. it is 1.5 g (0.05 oz). the jar has a black lid and looks a lot smaller than the belle azure ones (with the same amount of product).


----------



## melliquor (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

I have bought brush sets in the past and I still have them.  I don't see any difference in quality as the full sized ones.  It is great to get a second of a brush or try a new one.  I got the pro brush set but I have needed a second 187 for ages.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quick question... when you preorder on the Nordies website, does your card get charged now or when the items are in stock?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

i went ahead and ordered both sets. i asked a MA at the MAC counter and she said that her SE brush set from 2005 still work fine. she told me the only difference is that they are mass-produced (as described many times before me) and that the handle and ferrule are made of different wood. i'm planning on working with these SE brushes and decided from them if i should get the full-sized ones.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Quick question... when you preorder on the Nordies website, does your card get charged now or when the items are in stock? Thanks in advance._

 
i ordered mine over the phone to my nearest nordstroms counter and the MA told me that they would charge my account on july 20. although i'm not 100% sure if they do this on the website, maybe you should call the 800# or do the live chat with a nordies sales agent. hopefully they will not charge until july 20 b/c it's kind of odd to charge an account before a product is even in stock! i hope this helps somewhat


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

thank god I found Specktra!!!! girls...I really want to try both sets, I only have the 217 and the 239 so this sets will complete a very nice collection to me, i hope they work fine for me....anyway I don't have any full size brush so I guess I would not see any diferece...hehehehehehe


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

For those wondering about when they charge your card, the MA at the counter told me July 11th.  I'm not sure if that is different for those ordering online though..


----------



## thenovice (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

I am going to go ahead and order the basic brush set anyway- i was going to order the pro, but there is so much more i want! I hope these are good, and if not- i need new brushes anyway, and they will work till i have the cash for the full sized.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

The brush sets are indeed good as a starter set. It's a great way to try out MAC brushes. It is The Tailormade (Nordstrom Anniversary 2005) brush set that got me hooked on MAC! But I think once you start using their long handled brushes, it's harder to appreciate the short handled ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't understand why they (the MAC MAs) are saying that the se brushes are made of the same materials as the long handled ones. I compared my long handled 187 and my 187se (Holiday 06) real closely and the white hair part looks totally different. Those from the 187se are more "transparent" and they more synthetic looking.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OrangeLuvinChik* 

 
_The brush sets are indeed good as a starter set. It's a great way to try out MAC brushes. It is The Tailormade (Nordstrom Anniversary 2005) brush set that got me hooked on MAC! But I think once you start using their long handled brushes, it's harder to appreciate the short handled ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't understand why they (the MAC MAs) are saying that the se brushes are made of the same materials as the long handled ones. I compared my long handled 187 and my 187se (Holiday 06) real closely and the white hair part looks totally different. Those from the 187se are more "transparent" and they more synthetic looking._

 
well, if they are hairs from real ponies, goats, etc, then i'd expect that the hairs would not look exactly the same - whether it's an SE vs a full brush or another full vs full.  i'm mean hair from one goat would look different from hair on another goat.  am i making sense?  if they were synthetic brushes, i'd expect all the brushes to look exactly the same.


oh, and when i called my preorder to the store, the MAC told me they'd charge my card on the 18th.  so i guess it will vary from store to store.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

What other companies out there have full size brushes that are machine made?


----------



## amietron (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

The SE brushes are definitely not the same quality as the full size versions, but it's a good starting point for someone who doesn't have a big brush collection or wants to start one.

I bought both of the Nordstrom brush sets from last year, but I'm passing this year because my brushes are still in decent condition and I want to start buying the full-size versions of the brushes I especially like. 

I'm actually considering buying the brush set they have at Costco for $22. Have any of you tried that one? I know Pursebuzz did a review of them on Youtube - http://youtube.com/watch?v=HkGGxJAWGvo


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Question:
I'm looking into buying both brush sets from Novel Twist for my trip to spain next february.
Are the brushes in the nordstroms set, the same as the holiday sets? I hope that made sense.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_Question:
I'm looking into buying both brush sets from Novel Twist for my trip to spain next february.
Are the brushes in the nordstroms set, the same as the holiday sets? I hope that made sense._

 
if you mean the holiday sets from this past year, then no.  some are the same, some aren't.  they mix the sets up each year.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_if you mean the holiday sets from this past year, then no.  some are the same, some aren't.  they mix the sets up each year._

 
Thank you.
I think I'll wait till the holiday sets


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amietron* 

 
_I know Pursebuzz did a review of them on Youtube - http://youtube.com/watch?v=HkGGxJAWGvo_

 
Thanks so much for posting this! That girl is just too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have watched almost all her videos and subscribed to her also. Love her hair tuts


----------



## babylis12 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

i've seen the brush sets from novel twist and I've felt them compared with the regular brushes while they're better than the patternmaker set which i bought last year and was sooooo dissapointed with, the full size brushes are still softer. They do feel slightly different, some brushes more than others (the 187 was one of the better ones)

the 181SE (thats what the brush said on it, the one that comes with the pearlizer) is a mini 182 brush and its pretty soft for an SE brush but its still not AS soft as the 182. its just as dense and maybe even more so than the 182.


----------



## clamster (Jul 10, 2007)

*Brush sets vs. full size brushes*

I pre-order the pro set from the NOVEL TWIST collection but I want to know if they are the same quality as the full size brushes. I am aware they are short handles but are the bristles the same quality?

TIA!!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Brush sets vs. full size brushes*

there are lots of threads on this same topic....you could check out http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=807541#post807541 and towards the middle all the way to the last pages, you will see a lot of discussion on the brush sets.

i've been told so many different things by different MAs.  breakdown:

Brush sets - machine made, shorter handles
Full size - hand made

i've been told via Live Chat that they use the same hairs (some people say it ain't so, so it's up to you to go check it out IRL and see for yourself)

some people have sets from years ago and say it lasts....others say it falls apart on them.  but then again, some people bought some full size, and have had some fall apart on them, too.

i pre-ordered Pro, Basic and mini Kabuki/Pearlizer....but will cancel the Basic as I saw it in person and was really disappointed with the 224 brush - it looked all poofy instead of tapered.  dunno if it came like that or cuz too many people played with it.

hth.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Brush sets vs. full size brushes*

oh...that's too sad what you said about the 224
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I already order both sets, and I really want that brush b'cos IMO it's a must have


----------



## lara (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Brush sets vs. full size brushes*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ght=brush+sets
Brush Quality in SE sets


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Brush sets vs. full size brushes*

Think about it this way...if the brushes were EXACTLY the same in quality but just came in a set with shorter handles that means the extra little bit of wood is what over doubles the cost of the full size brushes...

Now think about it, does that make ANY sense?  Nope...hence they must not be identical quality.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

Oh man for some reason this discussion is making my head hurt LOL
I have a SE brush set from holiday 2005 (I think, the handles are olive green) and use a few of them still.  
I think they are very nice quality to start with, when you don't have much brushes to work with and cant afford to spend $$$ on a bunch of single brushes.  
I just prefer the regular ones as time has passed and my collection has grown; the quality is fabulous....
I say go for the sets... I was eyeing up the basic set (just a bit more than a single regular 187...so tempting!!) 
it is so nice to "try out" different types of brushes cheaply and slowly purchase what brushes you find work best for you; let's face it, b/c brushes aren't cheap!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

i have 3 out of 5 brushes from the Basic set and 1 out of 5 from the Pro set. since i always wanted to own the 187, i decide to pre-order the Pro set. i didn't really need anything from the Basic set so I didn't order that.


----------



## ladynpink (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

I have a few sets too!! I like them!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 30, 2007)

*brush set help*

i cant wait for the holiday 07 stuff to come out i sooo want all 3 brush sets but i was wondering if i get all 3 would i need the Heirlooms brush box? i think tis pretty packaging n stuff n i need loads of brushes coz im addicted to them now but some of the brushes look like they are also in the brush bags too?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: brush set help*

i looked at the pictures of the brush sets and i don't think i'll be getting them. none of the sets wowed me. i might be getting the heirlooms brush box though since the only brushes that i have in that set is the 266 and 219. do you know if the brushes in the Hierlooms are full sizes or SE/SH?


----------



## courters (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: brush set help*

From what I've read, the Heirlooms set is the exact same set as the basic brush set, just in a box instead of a bag.  I'm not sure if they are SH or not though, but you'd want to get one or the other, not both!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: brush set help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courters* 

 
_From what I've read, the Heirlooms set is the exact same set as the basic brush set, just in a box instead of a bag. I'm not sure if they are SH or not though, but you'd want to get one or the other, not both!_

 
thats what i thought! i hope so anyway it will save my bf alot of money lol

this may sound dumb but i know SE means special edition but whats SH?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: brush set help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_thats what i thought! i hope so anyway it will save my bf alot of money lol

this may sound dumb but i know SE means special edition but whats SH?_

 
short handle.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Oct 17, 2007)

*07 Holiday Brush Sets- Yay or Nay?*

I know the subject of SE brushes has been discussed to death and common consensus is that full size are better. But how is the quality on these particular sets? I've heard it can vary; ie certain SE brushes are great, certain ones are duds? 

Those of you who have or have gotten to try out all the sets... are there any you reccommend, or think we should stay away from? 

I was thinking that for *me* these sets make sense as I already have a quality set of basic brushes, but I kind of want to expand it and experiment with the variety of brushes MAC has (ie, all the different types of eye shaders, different sizes, etc). But I'd love to hear the reviews, opinions, and thoughts of those who have seen them?


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: 07 Holiday Brush Sets- Yay or Nay?*

ive gotten a holiday set from last year, and they have been nothing but good to me! I also have some full sized brushes and i would say that they are the same quality.


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: 07 Holiday Brush Sets- Yay or Nay?*

the 266se brushes suck!  but i think the others are alright.  i do feel a huge difference in the se & full size brushes.  i guess it's because the se brushes are machine made & the full size brushes are hand made.


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: 07 Holiday Brush Sets- Yay or Nay?*

It seems that maybe it depends on the batch that you end up with too with the SE brushes.  I got the PRO set from Novel Twist this year and I'v been very happy with them.


----------



## steph0891 (Oct 29, 2007)

*how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets? how are they compared to the regular sizes other than not being hand made? i want the face brush set and the brush set in the cannister (just want that gold canister to hold my brushes in! =P but wanted to check w/ you all first how you all are liking it. leaning more towards the face brush set. thank you in advance for all your inputs. =)


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I thought i was going to love them like my other ones but I hate them!!!!  The ones I got look completely different from the long handle ones they hurt my eye they are ruff.  I think I am going to return them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(


----------



## sitasati (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I got the face brush set with the skunk brush in it. I love it! I don't think there is much of a difference from the regular ones. It all depends on how you take care of them also.


----------



## astronaut (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I checked out the face brush set (golden) and I must say that I was not impressed. The 187 SE was not as soft as the Novel Twist one that I had. Shame! Maybe quality isn't that great for Holiday Sets compared to other sets during the year?

*EDIT// NOV 02

Okay, so I went back to the MAC counter and I seriously thought that the concealer brush SE was better than the full sized on that I bought! I felt the brushes again of the face brush and I was really impressed! Pretty darn soft and good quality! These SE brushes are honestly better than the full sized overprices Sephora brushes! This is my take on the face brushes at least. Definitely worth purchasing. I really want this for myself but I don't have the money right now, especially since it's something I don't need but I really want this awesome set for travel and stuff! GET IT!! And the gold is to die for. I love it, it's so fancy and pretty! Be sure to wash it and I'm sure they'll get a lot softer and full.*


----------



## mariakyle123 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

i got the 5 eye brush set. I am not impressed at all. The brush fibers stick out, especially on the 252. I think i am going to return them and get the full size ones. And while the bag is cute, it looks a little cheaply made.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I got the gold face set, and tbh, I have no complaints. The brushes could be fuller, but if I want full price quality, I'll have to pay full price. 
For 50 bucks, I definitely got what I paid for, & am happy with my purchase.


----------



## Linda Baby (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I agree with Shimmer.
To me, these brushes are ones to carry with me for touchups and for travel.


----------



## chrissuen (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariakyle123* 

 
_i got the 5 eye brush set. I am not impressed at all. The brush fibers stick out, especially on the 252. I think i am going to return them and get the full size ones. And while the bag is cute, it looks a little cheaply made._

 
I agree with the 252. Terrible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the rest of them though. The bristles are less full, but they're alright in doing their job. And I love the 272, it's actually quite similar to the regular one that I have.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I got the gold face set, and tbh, I have no complaints. The brushes could be fuller, but if I want full price quality, I'll have to pay full price. 
For 50 bucks, I definitely got what I paid for, & am happy with my purchase._

 


me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they're 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the money!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I am glad you all shared.  I haven't bought a set yet, but I will just use them  for touch ups and keep a few  in my purse.  Also, I will give them as Christmas presents.  Thanks everyone for the heads up on this.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I got the eye set and I like them (but then again I don't have the full sized ones to compare to lol). The fibers on mine don't stick out are and all nice and soft. Weird..


----------



## thewickedstyle (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I really like mine. I have decent basic brushes already, but I was kind of intrigued by all the different styles and sized MAC offers. So I figured if I got the SE sets, I could try them out, see what I end up using most and like the most, and get the full sized versions or ask for them for Christmas. And then I have a nice travel set to boot!

The brushes are really pretty in person. Don't care for the bags though. I do like the box/canister thing.


----------



## badkittekitte (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

i got the face and basic brush set and i agree with shimmer that you get what you pay for...i have to say that i was disappointed in the 266....very harsh brush but other than that...i love the brushes...think i might go buy the eye set too....


----------



## xStefanie711 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I just got my eye and face brush set, and I have to say that I’m really happy with this purchase. The brushes are so soft! I don’t have any of the full sizes brushes however, so I can’t really compare quality. I just got into MAC, and thought this would be the best way to try their brushes out. I think they are definitely worth the money.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

Will definitely get them coz I need brushes for travel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Ok I just bought the eye brush set and the basic brush set and they're okay...but I don't care much for the pouch though--I don't like the material and the design is pretty boring.


----------



## Wenzdai (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

i only have the face brushes and only used the 187.. ive been wanting it for a year now so.. im pretty fucking happy with it so far...not sure if i have any use for the 168 and 190...


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I saw where some people on another thread posted that when they washed their 187 from the face brush set it ran black dye. But I washed mine with the MAC brush cleaner a little while ago and rinsed very well and that did not happen. I haven't used it as it is still wet. But I washed it and the 190 and do not see a problem. I really like them so far. I didn't get the eye set as I have all of those from previous sets so I decided to buy a couple of full size shadow brushes instead.


----------



## sitasati (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I bought a full size 217 since I didn't need all the other brushes in the eye set just the 217. I LOVE THIS BRUSH! and I still love my set.


----------



## kyashi (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I got the face brush set and I find that it works quite well. I did a comparison between my 187SE from the novel twist set to this one, the one i have is fuller but that's only because I've washed it several times. Usually when you wash them like with water they fluff up so its good, same goes for the 168SE. 190SE and 194SE are doing quite a good job for me I have no complaints but I don't have the full ones to compare but I think they are worth the money. 

I had the same problem with the black dye but after a few deep clean washes, it ran clear. It has also fluff up alot.

I had a feel of the 129SE in the basic kit and straight away it felt rough to me and I asked if i could compare it to the full size and it was very different, so I didn't buy it ... hope that helps !

I give the face set a thumbs up


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I got the Holiday Brush Sets last year and like some have mentioned it's ok for money. I mean if you're expecting the same quality for a 50 bucks Face Set than you'd get if you would buy each brush individually, well, let's just say you have pretty high expectations.

However, mine are great when I travel or to keep in my makeup bag for touch ups. Mine are well kept and don't shed and hold well.


I definitely would recommend the Face Set.


----------



## eyebrowless (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_I bought a full size 217 since I didn't need all the other brushes in the eye set just the 217. I LOVE THIS BRUSH! and I still love my set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES! OMG I'm in love with the 217- Blends like a dreeeeeeam!
I totallly wanna splooge on a full size.

To comment on the "sticky outiness" of the bristles, they're a tad flaily, but nothing I can't deal with.. tbh my 217 was the flailiest bristled, with the 252 coming in 2nd. It brushes, and that's what's important... I guess some are particularily picky about the cosmetic appeal of some brushes that you essentially saved 50 bucks* on..

*_Eye set $62CDN. Combined full price of all brushes-$116.50CDN. Actual savings $54.50. All prices before taxes._


----------



## kiss (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I got the face brush set and I am happy. The 187SE and my full size 187 is identical in terms of feel and how they apply.  I love all the brushes in it except the angled white blush brush which could be softer but I remember feeling the full size one of it at the store and it wasn't very soft either. I dont know but I think the brushes are the same except they have less hair since their smaller.


----------



## Mo6ius (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I was not impressed by the set at all. I decided to purchase only one brush almost at the same price with the whole set 'cause I know for sure I won't have to go back and make an exchange.


----------



## dokugaku (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I was so excited about the face brush set I went to MAC today to buy it. When I got it at home and opened the box the brushes smelled really bad. I washed them and they still have that odour. These are my first MAC brushes other than my full size small angle brush, which didn't smell, so are the special editions supposed to smell like this or should I go back and exchange them? Also, my 187 bled a bit of the dye out when I washed it and laid it flat to dry. 

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

i didnt like them, they were too stiff and rough on my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i returned them for some of the eye palettes.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I purchased the Eye Brush set and I am very pleased. I am especially loving the mini 209! It's way better than the full sized one I purchased. They are a great score for me especially because I have always wanted to try those specific brushes and they are mini sized. I have terrible eyesight and I find that long handled brushes can sometimes  bang into my mirror and prevent me from getting close lol... Very tragic! 

Overall I'd give them a 8/10.


----------



## kyoto (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I bought the face and eye sets and love them all.  I'm always afraid that because the fibers are white that I won't be able to get them completely clean.  I haven't used my 187, because its my third one.  I have the regular 187, which I love, and the Novel Twist.  My Novel Twist 187 ran black dye forever after I got it and just recently stopped.  I love the short handle brushes because they fit in my makeup bag and allow me to leave my regular brushes at home.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

I don't own any regular mac brushes but I did buy the LE eye brush set from the Holiday Heirloom launch. I have felt what the mac brushes are supposed to be like but with spending only 45 bucks, I really can't complain. At least it gets the job done right? 
However, when I used the 252 from the eye set, and I cleansed it with makeup remover, the bristles became really hard and stiff! I also used the other ones but they are still soft. I wonder how that happened :\


----------



## eyebrowless (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_However, when I used the 252 from the eye set, and I cleansed it with makeup remover, the bristles became really hard and stiff! I also used the other ones but they are still soft. I wonder how that happened :\_

 
1. It's supposed to be a very dense brush.
2. Mine were hard from the beginning so I think you may have not noticed initially.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: how are you all liking (if you purchased) the holiday brush sets?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyebrowless* 

 
_1. It's supposed to be a very dense brush.
2. Mine were hard from the beginning so I think you may have not noticed initially._

 
Perhaps. You could be right but it wasn't as soft as the 217 or any of the brushes to begin with. It was a bit dense in the beginning but now when I apply it, its kinda harsh on the lids. Idk I noticed a lil difference.


----------



## clamster (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

I think the full size are much better quality and worth the extra penny in the long run. The 187SE for example sheds a lot compared the the full size and it's not has soft and the shape is slightly larger.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

I must have collected 40-45 Mac brushes over the years and I have found the special edition brushes are far inferior.  Some are made in China... I'd rather have my brushes made in France or Japan.  Which the regular brushes are... and they are much better quality.


----------



## user68 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Brush quality in special edition sets.*

I got myself the Heirlooms face brush set and a few weeks into using the brushes the gold paint around the handle started cracking on 2 of the brushes (maybe because I wash them too often?) They became impossible to hold without getting a splinter. 

The 187se held up however and I still use it almost daily. No shedding or bleeding and it dries so fast! Overall I've learned it's better to invest in the full size brushes for the long run though


----------



## jlimj (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Regular Line vs. SE Brushes a bit misleading...*

great post, thx for pointing out the difference. 
also well said, *bellaetoile*


----------



## elenasimona (Aug 17, 2008)

*Brush sets?*

I seriously lack quality make-up brushes, so I wanted to stock up just in time for the Colour Forms brush sets. Alas, I've heard the quality doesn't live up to the normal MAC brushes. What's your opinion on this...a great opportunity to get a few basic brushes cheaper, or a waste of money?


----------



## 2nigurl (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Brush sets?*

if your really looking for good quality, i would suggest buy the normal MAC brushes. ive seen the color forms brushes and wasnt impress at all.hope that helps.


----------



## sofabean (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Brush sets?*

i bought a set of the color forms brushes (the advanced set) and they were all mediocre. the 187 SE definitely is nowhere NEAR as good as the full sized one which i have too.. and the 129 in the basic brush set is really scratchy. i'd go with the full sized brushes.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Brush sets?*

I'd say go for the real size instead of the brush sets, unless you don't use it too much. Brush sets (the small ones), the qualities aren't the best. The real sizes are investment.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well I got the advanced brush sets (I've got some basic ones already, real sizes) but I rarely use blushes and foundation, so I've only used the 187 (rarely) so far and haven't used the rest yet. I will, but I don't know when yet..

I hope you understand what I mean, lol


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Brush sets?*

I bought the ABS as well, and found it adequate, especially for travel.  I can leave most of my long handled brushes at home, and these are good enough to do a respectable look.  I agree, though, they're not as outstanding as my long handle brushes, but not so radically different to be ineffective.


----------



## elenasimona (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Brush sets?*

Thanks everyone, I checked them out today, and while I found the brush part to be decent, what really put me off was the cheapo plastic handle


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: Brush sets?*

If i remember correctly, there are some brushes coming out with Red She Said, look into them maybe?


----------



## greeneyes81 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Brush sets?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockandregret* 

 
_If i remember correctly, there are some brushes coming out with Red She Said, look into them maybe?_

 
i passed on the Colour Forms brush sets, but the Red She Said ones look cute!! i agree with everyone, the quality of the sets isn't as good as the full sized, but they are definitely great for travel (or your purse, if you are like me and need to be prepared for a full face re-do in the middle of the day........)


----------



## SoFresh<3 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Holiday Brushes?*

Do you guys think that the holiday brushes.. or LE are of same quality as the regular ones? Im just wondering because the price is significantly cheaper for the HBs.. please let me know.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Holiday Brushes?*

make sure you do a search first.

you'll find what you're looking for here.

http://specktra.net/f188/regular-mac...day+brush+sets

http://specktra.net/f165/brush-quali...day+brush+sets

http://specktra.net/f188/regular-bru...t+worth+buying

http://specktra.net/f256/mac-brushes...t+worth+buying

http://specktra.net/f165/se-brushes-...t+worth+buying


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Apr 5, 2009)

*Is the quality of the Brushes in the brush sets the same.*

I really don't have many brushes. I'm thinking of getting the two brush sets from the graphic garden collection. I was just wondering if there is a difference in quality between these and the full size.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Is the quality of the Brushes in the brush sets the same.*

There is a big difference.  The SE brushes in the brush sets are machine made, and the full size regular line brushes are hand made.  In terms of quality, the SE brushes have nothing on the full size brushes.

That being said, the SE brushes are a great way to try out MAC brushes, and are great for travel (I have several SE brushes in my travel kit).  

If you don't have any MAC brushes and want to give them a try, then the SE brush sets are a good buy.  Just don't expect them to be the same as the full size.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Is the quality of the Brushes in the brush sets the same.*

ok thanks. i don't think i'm going to get them. Ik which ones I want and I'll prob save and spring for the full size. thanks


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Is the quality of the Brushes in the brush sets the same.*

can i just say with all honesty that i hate these brush sets? i have one from a holiday collection in 2008 and it's so bad. the one i have is the face brushes set and the 187 is just horrid. it sheds when i use it (leaving black hairs on my face) and sheds when i clean it. 

so just a warning hun, don't expect the quality of the full sized with these.


----------



## Frosting (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Is the quality of the Brushes in the brush sets the same.*

I have 2 SE brush sets and I love them. I only have 3 full size brushes and while they are definitely better, the other ones still work great. I think they can be a really good option for people who don't have any brushes yet or who can't afford to stock up on all the full size brushes.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Is the quality of the Brushes in the brush sets the same.*

can someone please merge this with one of the many already existing threads.  we really don't need yet _another_ thread on the same topic.

thanks


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Is the quality of the Brushes in the brush sets the same.*

I would say that if you do want to get a set its more of a wise move to go with the eye ones and splurge on the full size for the face. The face ones the difference is huge but it's smaller for the eyes.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Is the quality of the Brushes in the brush sets the same.*

what about the s/h face brush that comes in the little clear zipper bag is that one the same quality as the sets or as the full sized? because it is 20 plus dollars for just the one. i have been wondering about this for a while now.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Is the quality of the Brushes in the brush sets the same.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_what about the s/h face brush that comes in the little clear zipper bag is that one the same quality as the sets or as the full sized? because it is 20 plus dollars for just the one. i have been wondering about this for a while now._

 
its the same as the long-handled ones.  that's why its sold year-round.  its an SH brush, not an SE brush.  its $34, same as the long-handled #129.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 8, 2009)

Merged with existing thread on this topic.


----------



## RockStar (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm still gonna get the SE brush sets cause I sure as hell can't afford buying single ones. I hope they're descent sized.


----------



## Boasorte (May 9, 2009)

I bought the basic set for OCtober 2008 and I think it sucked. I only liked the 266 and the 129 and I plan on buying the full sized ones for each... I still haven't used a stippling/187 type brush though so I may get that instead


----------



## makeupaffair (May 15, 2009)

In my honest opinion, the brush sets really aren't worth the money!  You're much better off buying the regular MAC brushes, as they are definitely better quality.  I bought the Antiquitease eye brush set a while back, and when I compared the brushes to some of my regular MAC brushes, I was sorely dissapointed.  Some of the brushes were so poorly made that it even hurt to use them!!  But I've never had that problem with any of my full size brushes.  Hope that helps!


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 12, 2014)

Definitely have experienced "inking" with my brushes after washing them .. To get it off I just spot clean them and they're fine. I also get a lot of shedding with the SE brushes which can be annoying... However they DO work well I just wouldn't buy them at full price. I've also found in many of the sets I own that there is usually at least 1 dud brush.  Ladies if u see these sets for a lower price at cco or warehouse sales and you're in need of some new brushes definitely get your hands on them, but if you're planning on spending full price you'd be better off spending the same amount of money on the professional brushes because they are MUCH better quality.


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think they are as good quality as the full price brushes, few of my make up brushes hat I have from the limited edition sets shred like mad and are not as good to use as the full size ones


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

They're deff not as high of quality as the sets are machine made and cut so their a lil flimsy and scratchy while full size brushes are hand made virgin hair (never been cut before) but I normally like te mineralize set just to have I my bag I notmally touch up with powder products so they get te job done


----------

